# October throwdown winner



## bmudd14474 (Nov 26, 2021)

Sorry for the delay everyone. I have been traveling and haven't had great service.


Congrats to 

 chopsaw
  for taking viewer's choice with 6) German Sausage Supper. Homemade German style Bockwurst .Smoked Frankfurter and Smoked Knockwurst with sauerkraut and boiled new potatoes . Whole grain mustard and a homemade soft pretzel


And to 

 DRKsmoking
  for judges choice with 7) Mexican Street Food: Smoked Chorizo Verde in Tortilla wrap with Pico de Gallo ( Fresh Salsa ) K-Elote with Fried Chorizo Verde ( Street Corn off the cob ) with Mozza and Cotija Cheese Plus Churros and Chocolate sauce . This was a tight race as DR edged out chop by just a few points.


I'll be in contact with you to get your prizes out.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 26, 2021)

Could you tell us which one posted what? Lol


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Nov 26, 2021)

Congrats to all. Great meals all around!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 26, 2021)

Maybe they should pony up themselves.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 26, 2021)

Congratulations guys. Nice work


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 26, 2021)

Nice job everyone.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 26, 2021)

Congrats guys!! Looking forward to seeing the details of your victorious entry!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 26, 2021)

Congratulations to both.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 26, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Could you tell us which one posted what? Lol


Normally I would but am doing this from my phone due to poor internet. I'll update the main post soon


----------



## Steve H (Nov 27, 2021)

Congrats guys!


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 27, 2021)

Congrats Gents!


----------



## tropics (Nov 27, 2021)

Nicely done fantastic looking food
Richie


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 27, 2021)

Congrats to the winners


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 27, 2021)

Nice job to all.  That  Mexican Street Food did it for me!  

 DRKsmoking
 great plate of food.  I think I really Mexican at heart.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 27, 2021)

Wow , thank you to all that voted, and all the work by everyone involved
Everyone did a great job

Congrats 

 chopsaw
 for the win for the viewers choice

It has been a busy couple of weeks and I have been on in short spurts,
 but I will post up my entry hopefully tomorrow, on how I did this with my first real sausages  ( not counting the potato ones )

thanks again everyone

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2021)

My Congrats to Rich & David!!!
You guys did Great, coming out ahead of all the other Mighty Tasty Looking Entries!!

Bear


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 27, 2021)

Good job by all and congrats to the winners!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 27, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Congrats
> 
> chopsaw
> 
> ...


Back at ya David . Thanks .


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 27, 2021)

Just posted up my entry to the contest 

Thanks everyone

David

* https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...y for the Oct Throwdown ",-Thread in 'Sausage*


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 27, 2021)

Great Job on those dishes guys. You both deserve the wins 

Chris


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 27, 2021)

Congratulations, excellent entries !


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 27, 2021)

Great job guys and outstanding cooks !


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 28, 2021)

Nice job 

 chopsaw
 and 

 DRKsmoking
. Both well deserved...


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 28, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Nice job
> 
> chopsaw
> and
> ...




Thanks Charles for the comment

David


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 28, 2021)

Congrats to both all the entries looked good again.


----------

